# PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut!



## BruderIratus (31. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, habe ein paar Fragen und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand etwas Zeit für mich nehmen könnte 
Bin recht ungebildet in Sachen Hardware, und würde gerne den boxed Cooler von meinem Prozessor durch einen besseren ersetzen. Mit der Leistung der CPU bin ich zufrieden, aber die Lautstärke bei Games wie COD 5, Black Ops oder Dawn of War geht mir schon ziemlich auf die Nüsse. Ganz zu schweigen von der saunaartigen Atmosphäre, die sich in ner längeren Zocksession bildet 

Hier ein paar Infos zu meinem System:
CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 440
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 ti mit 2 G VRam (Kaum hörbar)
Ram: 2 x 1 GB DDR3
Mainboard: Asus M4N78SE (Was größeres passt leider nicht ins Gehäuse)
HDD: ST3360320AS ATA Device
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
850 Watt Netzteil

Nun bin ich durch diverse Foren gestolpert und dabei ist mir der Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B aufgefallen, der ja recht leise die CPU kühlen soll. Ist der wirklich empfehlenswert? Kann ich den in mein System verbauen, oder würde ich da Probleme kriegen (Größe und Gewicht des Kühlkörpers, Verbindung mit Mainboard, etc)? Oder bin ich im Begriff, das Problem am falschen Ende anzupacken? 
Screenshots von coretemp, HD Tune und vom Pc selbst sind angehängt, alle pics im Leerlauf gemacht. Wenn ich Zocke, wird die CPU bis zu 49 Grad heiß und der Lüfter brüllt wie Sau...Festplatte hab ich noch nicht geprüft.

Wäre echt dankbar für ne aufschlussreiche Antwort 

Kleiner Nachtrag noch, ich weiß, der Kabelsalat vom Netzteil sieht echt übel aus, aber ich krieg das nicht besser hin. weiß nicht mal, wofür die ganzen übrigen Kabel gut sind. Hatte sie ursprünglich in die leeren Schächte für weitere Laufwerke verfrachtet, habe sie aber wieder raus, da ich Angst hatte, dass mir da was anschmort bei der Hitze, die die Festplatte zeitweise entwickelt.


----------



## ich111 (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

49°C ist gar nichts, alles bis 70-75°C ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Kabelsalat, wie kommst du darauf?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein neuer Kühler wäre vielleicht nett, aber das Problem sitzt an anderer Stelle. In der Front kommt keine Frischluft rein da dort das Netzteil sitzt was von den eigenen Kabeln erstickt wird und in der Rückwand sitzt kein Lüfter der den Mief absaugt. Ich würde daher zuerst ein paar Taler in ein Gehäuse investieren, wo das NT zb im Boden sitzt und in der Front eine Belüftung bietet für Frischluft


----------



## ich111 (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Der Boxed ist zwar nicht gerade leise, aber Gehäuselüfter helfen da schon ordentlich


----------



## Jackey555 (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Ohne ein vernünftiges Case mit etwas Airflow würde ich aich nicht in eine besseren CPU Kühler investieren. Das muss gar nicht teuer sein. Ein sehr gutes Ergebnis würdest du z.B. mit dem TR Macho und dem Shinobi erzielen. Aus P/L Sicht unschlagbar.


----------



## ShadowAMD (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Hey, 

wenn du dir ein neues Case mit min. 2 Lüftern(Front, Heck) zulegst und einen neuen CPU Kühler dann sind deine Problem großteils gelöst.
Den Mugen habe ich selber, zwar in Rev. 2 aber ich bin absolut zufrieden und ich habe den X4 965. 

Die HDD würde ich auch nicht an die Decke klatschen, die kannst du dann in den AIR FLOW vom Frontlüfter hängen. 

Thema Kabelsalat:
Leg die Kabel ordentlich zusammen und mach en Kabelbinder darum, wenn du sie eh nicht benötigst. Auch bei 45°C deiner HDD, fangen die Kabel noch nicht an zu schmoren. Da brauchst du schon ein wenig mehr 

2 x Bsp. Gehäuse - eine Preisfrage:

32€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard II Midi-Tower - schwarz/schwarz

70€ - Empfehlung
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard II Midi-Tower - schwarz

Wenn du möchtest um noch einmal an der Lautsärke zu schrauben, kannst du die Gehäuselüfter gegen gute BeQuiet Lüfter tauschen. 
Ca. 15€ pro Lüfter.

Eine Frage am rande, wieso nutz du Win7 x64 wenn du nur 2 GB Ram hast, hier kannst du auch aufstocken, bei den Preisen, sind 8 GB Ram drin


----------



## Cilitbeng (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Hello...

hatte ähnliche Probleme. Bin leider auch nicht um ein neues Gehäuse gekommen. Aber bei dir finde ich die Temp. noch OK. Ich hatte 40° bis 50° im Idle unter Windows. 

Ähhmmm.....hast du irgendwelche Möglichkeiten den Kabelsalat auf die Seite hinter dem Motherboard zu verlegen?? Oder zumindest am Gehäuseskelett entlang mit Kabelbindern. Kabel können sehr viel Wärme speichern, und blockieren den Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Anders gefragt, muss das Netzteil vorne sein??!! Wenn ja...besorge dir lieber ein neues Gehäuse. Wo das Netzteil links unten installiert wird. 

Dann ist da noch die GPU, RAM und die Chipsätze auf dem Board. Diese produzieren auch sehr viel Abwärme. Hast du Möglichkeiten Gehäuselüfter oben zu installieren? So das die Luft raus gepustet wird. Und einer an der Seite, der rein pustet. 

Thema CPU Kühler....also Boxed Kühler sind echt Schrott (schade um die Rohstoffe). Zu laut und kühlen eigentlich gar nicht. Besorge dir lieber einen anständigen Lüfter wie z.B. den "Scythe Big Shuriken". Diese Klasse der Lüfter müßte reichen für deine CPU. Achte auf die Maße des Kühlers. Sonst bekommst du dein Gehäuse nicht mehr zu. Oder Probleme mit den RAM - Bänken.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

HI 

Ich würde mir 2 Lüfter einbauen , unten (rein) in deim Case und hinten (raus) ein rein ! Du hast Hitzestau  

...ich würde auch die Kabel vom Netzteil sauber verlegen (Kabelbinder oder Tape) ...

dann die temps checken , wenns dir dann noch zu warm ist neuen neuen CPU Kühler rauf 

PS. mehr RAM wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## FKY2000 (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

--> Hier würde ich auch zwingend ein vernünftiges Gehäuse empfehlen !! 

Da muss man gar nicht tief in die Tasche greifen, für nen guten "Fuffy" bekommste absolut taugliche Midi-Tower...wo dann auch das Netzteil vernünftig sitzt - so ist es nicht...sagen wir mal..."optimal"  !! 
Gehäuselüfter sind in der Preisklasse in der Regel auch dabei...auf die würde ich auch nicht verzichten

--> Die nicht benötigten Kabel in "Schlaufen" sinnvoll zusammenlegen und -nicht mit Kabelbinder, vielleicht willste ja mal dran- sondern mit "Gummis", Klettbändern oder Metallbindern (so welche, die oft auch bei neuen Elektrogeräten dabei sind) zusammenbinden

--> Danach kannste in Ruhe nach nem ordentlichen CPU-Kühler Ausschau halten...der original "boxed" ist ...sagen wir mal...suboptimal...gerade was die Lautstärke angeht!! In der Preisklasse ~30Euro gibts so einiges !! (Macho, Mugen, div. EKL usw.)


----------



## Jochuter (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kabelsalat, wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
 Hi,  eigentlich ist damit alles gesagt, aber es würde vermutlich reichen, wenn du oben in das Gehäuse einen Lüfter setzt, der die Abluft nach außen bläst. Sofern du unten, wo das Netzteil sitzt und die "Frischluft" reinkommt nicht alles mit Staub dichtsitzen hast. So "schlimm" ist das mit den Kabeln nicht. Die Luft lommt da schon drumherum   MfG


----------



## The_Trasher (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Ähhmmm.....hast du irgendwelche Möglichkeiten den Kabelsalat auf die Seite hinter dem Motherboard zu verlegen??
> 
> Dann ist da noch die GPU, RAM und die Chipsätze auf dem Board. Diese produzieren auch sehr viel Abwärme. Hast du Möglichkeiten Gehäuselüfter oben zu installieren? So das die Luft raus gepustet wird. Und einer an der Seite, der rein pustet.
> 
> Thema CPU Kühler....also Boxed Kühler sind echt Schrott (schade um die Rohstoffe). Zu laut und kühlen eigentlich gar nicht. Besorge dir lieber einen anständigen Lüfter wie z.B. den "Scythe Big Shuriken". Diese Klasse der Lüfter müßte reichen für deine CPU.




Also, er kann definitiv keine Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegen, er hast ja kein Kabelmanagmentsystem! 
Dann: RAM und die Chip's produzieren so gut wie keine Abwärme, die kann man unter Volllast noch problemlos anfassen.

Gehäuselüfter von der Seite würde ich nur anbringen, wenn deine Grafikkarte wirklich zu warm wird, andernfalls nicht, diese stören sonst nur den Airflow.

Und das alle Boxedkühler Schrott sind stimmt keineswegs, oder sind 49 Grad mit einem Boxed unter Spielelast schlecht 

Jedenfalls solltest du in ein vernünftiges Gehäuse investieren, dazu würde ich mal bei Caseking.de schauen, die haben eine Riesenauswahl. Ein neuer *KÜHLER ( NICHT LÜFTER !!!! )* wurde dir ja bereits empfohlen.


----------



## BruderIratus (31. August 2012)

Danke für die Tipps 

werde mich jetzt nach nem neuen Gehäuse umsehen. Danke nochmal an ALLE 



ShadowAMD schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wenn du dir ein neues Case mit min. 2 Lüftern(Front, Heck) zulegst und einen neuen CPU Kühler dann sind deine Problem großteils gelöst.
> Den Mugen habe ich selber, zwar in Rev. 2 aber ich bin absolut zufrieden und ich habe den X4 965.
> ...



Zum Thema HDD:
Die hängt nicht an der Decke, das ist das ROM Laufwerk. Die HDD sictzt ziemlich mittig in der Gehäusefront, sorry, wenn das nicht so gut zu erkennen ist.

Thema RAM
Das ist eine gute Frage, hab mir das System von nem Kumpel zusammenstellen lassen,, vom original PC ist mittlerweile nur noch der Ram übrig. dafür hatte ich noch keine Knete


----------



## facehugger (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Das Case kannst du dir auch mal anschaun:


Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland
dazu z.B. diesen Kühler:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
alles schön entwirren/die Kabel ordentlich verlegen (Kabelbinder helfen da auch ungemein) und du hast ein aufgeräumtes und gut gekühltes Case Deine HW wird es dir danken...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Ich würde bei dem Gehäuse vielleicht das Zalman Z9 in Erwägung ziehen, es ist recht geräumig und schon recht großzügig mit Lüftern bestückt (4 Lüfter beim Z9+ und 2 bei dem Z9 was auch keine Lüftersteuerung bietet ). Beim Kühler würde ich auch eher in Richtung EKL Brocken oder Xigmatek Gaia tendieren.


----------



## BruderIratus (31. August 2012)

So....

nachdem ich mir eure Antworten alle nochmal gründlich durchgelesen habe (nochmal Danke an alle), bin ich nach längerem rumstöbern zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen:

Case : Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/blau - Hardware, Notebooks

Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

RAM : 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

Würden mich insgesamt auf knapp 114 € kommen, kann ich da dann auch ohne Probleme mein Mainboard, Netzteil, etc. reinbauen? Ist das alles so genormt?
Wäre halt ärgerlich, wenn da was nicht passt, wie schon in meiner Frage erwähnt, hab ich davon nicht soooo viel Plan.
Glaub ich sollte vllt doch noch ne Umschulung auf dem Gebiet machen, denn das Intersse wächst ständig 

Ach ja, noch was...

Bei dem Sharkoon Case, da kann ich ja das Netzteil unten rechts (bei Seitenansicht) einbauen, oder? 
Wofür sind die 2 übereinanderliegenden kubischen Öffnungen unten links?

Wo könnte man da Frontlüfter einbauen?


Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## Raketenjoint (1. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*



BruderIratus schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was...
> Bei dem Sharkoon Case, da kann ich ja das Netzteil unten rechts (bei Seitenansicht) einbauen, oder?
> Wofür sind die 2 übereinanderliegenden kubischen Öffnungen unten links?


Für das Netzteil. Es wird hinten unten im Gehäuse verbaut. Normalerweise mit dem Lüfter nach unten, damit es Frischluft bekommt.


BruderIratus schrieb:


> Wo könnte man da Frontlüfter einbauen?
> Fragen über Fragen.....


In der Front.  Normalerweise vor dem Festplattenkäfig/in der Gehäusefront unter der Abdeckung.
Vielleicht könnte dich dieser (extrem kurze) Test aufklären: Sharkoon T28 in blau - o.v.e.r.clockers.at


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Mußt du wissen, wobei das Z9 gerämiger wäre ( Breiter, Höher und Tiefer ) und in der Plus Version sind mehr Lüfter dabei die sogar ab Werk recht leise sind.



> Wichtig ist dann nur das der Macho in Richtung des hinteren Lüfters pustet und der Gehäuselüster nach draußen.


Klappt aber nicht mit allen Kühlern da AMD keine quadratische Befestigung bietet


----------



## BruderIratus (1. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

@ M4gic:

Der Rechner steht zwar in einem Schreibtischfach, aber das ist vom Hersteller schon so gebaut, dass Zwischen Wand und Pc knapp 25 cm Platz sind. Er steht schön mittig im Fach, heißt, er hat links und rechts auch noch 6,5 cm Platz. Hat die Abluft da nicht genug Platz zum entweichen?

@ Dr Bakterius

Hast schon recht mit dem Z9. ich glaube fast, das wäre die bessere Lösung. Hab weng Bammel, dass der neue Kühler nicht in das sharkoon reinpasst.


----------



## Cilitbeng (1. September 2012)

Tach...

Also deine Hardware müsste passen. Ich kann dir nur den Rad geben, achte auf die Größe des CPU Kühler. Sonst ragt der Kühler aus dem Gehäuse raus.

Links unten kommt das Netzteil rein. Vorne Rechts HDD, SSD, usw...

Bei einem Big Tower dürfte es aber keine Probleme geben mit Kühler, Lüfter etc.



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Also, er kann definitiv keine Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegen, er hast ja kein Kabelmanagmentsystem!
> Dann: RAM und die Chip's produzieren so gut wie keine Abwärme, die kann man unter Volllast noch problemlos anfassen.
> 
> Das ist doch von System, zu System anders. Also meine RAMS kann ich nicht mehr anfassen nach 2 Stunden Photoshop.  Von der MCP mal ganz zu schweigen.....
> ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*



BruderIratus schrieb:


> @ M4gic:
> 
> Der Rechner steht zwar in einem Schreibtischfach, aber das ist vom Hersteller schon so gebaut, dass Zwischen Wand und Pc knapp 25 cm Platz sind. Er steht schön mittig im Fach, heißt, er hat links und rechts auch noch 6,5 cm Platz. Hat die Abluft da nicht genug Platz zum entweichen?
> 
> ...



In normalen Gehäusen paßt quasi immer ein Towerkühler bis knapp um 15,9 cm. hatte selbst im Asgard I und Coolermaster Elite 330 so ein Monstrum drin und der Deckel hatte noch ein paar Millimeter Luft. Wenn das Gehäuse vernünftig ist kann man sich den Macho sogar sparen da er vielleicht 2°C bessrt wäre ( Eigenversuch )


----------



## BruderIratus (1. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

@ M4gic:

Ja, es geht in erster Linie um die Lautstärke. Die geht mir echt tierisch auf den Sack, muss meine Anlage gut aufdrehen, wenn ich vom CPU Lüfter nicht belästigt werden will, Kopfhörer gehen mir auf den Sack. Schlecht mit nem Neugeborenen, wenn der grad sein Schläfchen hält 

Und das Towerfach ist nach hinten komplett offen, die Abluft staut sich da nicht, sondern ersetzt an kalten Tagen gut die Heizung, wenn die Session läner dauert 

Den Thermalright HR-02 Macho kann ich leider nicht einbauen, da ich nen AM2+ Sockel hab, in der Beschreibung des Coolers steht nichts davon, dass er kompatibel ist.
Werde doch den EKL Apenföhn bestellen, der passt und hat laut Hersteller nur 21dBA.


@ Dr Bakterius:

Danke für die Info, da bin ich beruhigt  in mein aktuelles Case ( 17,5 cm Breite) würde so'n 15,9 cm Prügel nicht reinpassen, habs mal nachgemessen. Das neue Case ist also unumgänglich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Du kannst ja notfalls ein Stück aus der Schreibtischrückwand scheiden wenn was im Weg ist. Den Macho könntest du verbauen da AM2 - 3+ möglich ist.


----------



## BruderIratus (2. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

@ Dr Bakterius

LOL wenn das Towerfach eine Rückwand hätte  Ist ja nach links,rechts und oben offen 

Hast recht, der würde auch passen. Hab mir nur die technischen Daten angeschaut, aber die Beschreibung nicht gelesen.
Aber ich werde trotzdem den Brocken kaufen, denke ich. Oder den Matterhorn. Verdammt, ich würde alles gerne mal testen, was passt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Bei dem Zalman würde zb der Macho wenig besser sein. Ich hatte bei mir in kurzer Folge diese Kühler drin und hatte max. 2°C Abweichung zum jetzigen Thors Hammer mit einem Lüfter


----------



## BruderIratus (2. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Unde mit welchem von denen warst du (speziell was die Lautstärke unter Vollast betrifft) am meisten zufrieden, bevor du Tors Hammer eingebaut hast?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*



BruderIratus schrieb:


> Unde mit welchem von denen warst du (speziell was die Lautstärke unter Vollast betrifft) am meisten zufrieden, bevor du Tors Hammer eingebaut hast?



He he he, die Antwort ist lustig: Ich hatte bei allen Kühlern meinen Lüfter drauf ( Aerocool Turbine ) oder den Xigmatek Lüfter. Am unangehmsten war der Lüfter vom Scythe. Der vom Macho ist Aufgrund seiner Größe schon leise aber die Farbe konnte ich nicht ertragen


----------



## BruderIratus (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*

Soooo, nachdem ich nun länger nichts mehr hören lassen hab, hier der neue Stand:

Habe mir ein größeres Gehäuse besorgt, das wesentlich bessere Belüftungsmöglichkeiten bietet.
ein neues Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P), ein besserer Prozessor ( AMD Phenom II X6 1055T)
Und 4 Gig DDR2 Ram von Kingston.
Um Für besseren Luftstrom zu sorgen und die Kiste schön leise laufenlassen zu können, habe ich den Standard 120er Gehäuselüfter durch einen be-quiet Silent Wings pure ersetzt und siehe da: Ich hab genau das erreicht, was ich wollte. Einen schön leisen PC (auch beim Zocken wird er nicht lauter), und das wärmste Teil beim Zocken ist aktuell meine GPU mit 55°C . HDD kommt nicht mehr über 37°C und die CPU zwischen 28 und 29°C.

Damit ist das Thema erledigt und ich kann anfangen für eine Zweite Grafikkarte zu sparen.

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle, die sich an dem Thema beteiligt haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC beim zocken zu warm und zu laut.....HILFE!!*



> Habe mir ein größeres Gehäuse besorgt, das wesentlich bessere Belüftungsmöglichkeiten bietet.


Ist es jetzt ein Kleiderschrank aus dem lokalen Möbelhandel geworden?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Gelumpe. Das mit der 2. Karte würde ich mir überlegen


----------

